# Funny Stories walking into the woods in the dark



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Anyone have any funny stories about walking into your stands in the dark? A couple of years ago I was walking in during the rut and had my drag rag and all my prime time scents and was down in a swamp. All of a sudden I heard a bunch of leaves rustling and branches breaking and something was coming at me full speed down a hill. It was so loud and whatever it was, was coming right at me. I was scared and I turned my flashlight on to see what was coming at me. By this time it was right up on me and I yelled as loud as I could and turned the flash light on. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! A huge black dog took off running 3ft in front of me the other way!! I don't know who was more scared, but when I yelled I bet he left something brown laying in the leaves. It was scary as hell, but what a funny story. My yell echoed through the hills and it sounded like someone got killed down there. I felt like such an idiot after it happened. After I climbed up my tree stand, I just sat up there and laughed thinking about the horrifying scream that I just let out. I just wonder if anyone heard me and what they thought when they heard that yell!!! Scared the hell out of me. I still get the hairs standing up on my neck when I walk into the woods and hear branches break after that.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Early muzzleloader at saltfork at least 6-8 yrs ago. We scouted the area out the previous day and found some nice woods but they were a good mile or so walk so i thought that we would be all alone. We got to the parking area around 2 hrs befor sunrise and it was full of cars. So what the heck we went and started the long walk. In a pasture we crossed though there were some round bales. As I am passing one a man in brown coveralls jumps out and gets face to face and says jesus loves you. Mind you this place was a warzone come first light, orange everywhere you looked. I don't know if this dude was triing to commit suicide or what but he sure gave me an uneasy felling the rest of the day.

Scott


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

3bout 30 yrs ago when i was young and dumb i put some tinks 69 on my hunting coveralls not knowing any better. i was walking out of an area of salt fork after bow hunting at dark. now i have a buck prancing around me snorting and i can't see a thing as it was dark already.i am glad i was not his type?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Similar experience with the drag rag.

Before daylight walking across a field to my stand set in a narrow section of woods separating two fields. Overcast, no moon or stars very dark, didn't want to use a flashlight for fear of spooking deer.

I am slipping to be ultra quiet, no wind, not a sound anywhere. I get to my stand and tie my bow onto the rope and put my foot on the first tree step. As I reach up to grab the next step I hear a big inhale from just a few feet behind me followed by a loud blow. I don't know how many steps I actually used getting up that tree. Scared the jizzle madizzle out me.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

about 8 years ago i was headed to my stand one morning and walked within 5yds of a coyote that proceeded to start yelping at me and it scared the hell out of me.i've seen a ton of coyotes over the years but had never been that close to a live one.
seems we were walking straight toward each other when he winded me in the moonlight and started in.the real funny part is that i grabbed up my crossbow and was holding it like a louisville slugger and yelling at it.had to look really funny!!!!!
also had to give up my tree stand to a raccoon early one morning.he came around the tree and growled about 1ft. from my face and i jumped right out of the stand without even thinking about it! i couldn't even get back in the stand until he moved on because my crossbow was still in the tree hanging on the hook.really lucky that i didn't get hurt pretty bad from that one.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Similar experience with the drag rag.
> 
> Before daylight walking across a field to my stand set in a narrow section of woods separating two fields. Overcast, no moon or stars very dark, didn't want to use a flashlight for fear of spooking deer.
> 
> I am slipping to be ultra quiet, no wind, not a sound anywhere. I get to my stand and tie my bow onto the rope and put my foot on the first tree step. As I reach up to grab the next step I hear a big inhale from just a few feet behind me followed by a loud blow. I don't know how many steps I actually used getting up that tree. Scared the jizzle madizzle out me.


HEY LUNDY,DID YOU USE THAT DRAG RAG TO WIPE YOUR REAR END/


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

freyedknot said:


> 3bout 30 yrs ago when i was young and dumb i put some tinks 69 on my hunting coveralls not knowing any better. i was walking out of an area of salt fork after bow hunting at dark. now i have a buck prancing around me snorting and i can't see a thing as it was dark already.i am glad i was not his type?


I don't know it could have been fun!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont really have any storys, but I always feel uneasy when I am walking in the woods before daylight..I am always thinking what if bigfoot is reaal!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

This is a great topic! I justed wet myself on a few of these. So I will share one of my worst. Mind you, like most of us have experienced, your mind can really make up some thoughts as you hear something in the dark.
My best one would have been about 10 years ago. I was hunting in Scioto County, had a ground blind set up. Went in at dark, cold and very crunchy and quiet in the woods. Made my way very slowly, got to the blind and settled in. I start to hear something coming my way, very slowly and I am thinking, come on now, I can't even see yet. Well, it gets louder and louder and I am thinking, oh crap, it's right up on me. It stops maybe within 3ft of the blind, so there I am heart pounding, at this point I have come up with about a dozen things this could be.....all of a sudden the loudest blood curdling scream I have ever heard comes from 3ft away, I fall off my stool, scramble for my light while reaching for my knife, knock over half of my blind, this thing jumps back at the sound of me, click on the light and standing there in front of me is a 40 pound Bobcat, eye to eye with me. Now, a bobcat was NOT one of the dozen animals I was expecting to see. I am standing there knife drawn, ready for some hand to hand combat, and he just sulks off thru the bush.....That next week I was hanging my brand new tree stand. They are starting to see more bears in Scioto county nowadays, I am just waiting for that experience to happen next.....


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

a bobcat would be bad...they attack big stuff sometimes!


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Hunted the same place ,same stand for years. Heck, I could find the stand that was about a 1/4 mile from where I parked my quad in the dark in a snow squall. One morning I went to check things out and walked right into one of those trees with the huge thorns (hedgeapple?). Had one hit right into my left thigh and breakoff! Peelin' layers of clothes off and trying to get to my pliers to remove the spike. Which luckilly was sticking out a little. Two days later a really bad infected leg. Yeah Yeah, poor some whiskey on it, it will be fine? Dang that hurt!  Bet there wasn,t a deer for miles after that blood curdling scream!  Raider


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Raider, had the same thing happen to me but it came in the bottom of my shoe. It was about 3" long, still stuck in my shoe and foot. Couldn't pull my shoe off because it was stuck in the shoe, didn't have any pliers with me so I had to use a knife to cut away a part of my shoe sole to pull the whole thing out. Hurt like the dickens.


----------

